

Pioneer One - A dramatic series distributed by download - rbanffy
http://www.pioneerone.tv

======
maxdemarzi
Just saw this today... it's not bad at all. Sure it's low tech and the dialog
is rough around the edges, but there were some gems in there and the end of
the 1st episode is enough to make me want to see number 2.

